# Air suspension



## aldra

About to have this fitted at the back to increase the payload

Quoted £800 , does that seem about right???

Aldra


----------



## steco1958

Ish,,it all depends on if its air bags or torsion bars on the rear suspension.

Check on the internet for similar kits, that will give you a good idea on the price

Steve


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We had the Dunlop version fitted last year and it was over £ 1100.00, so you seem well on the right side..

ray.


----------



## peribro

There are several different manufacturers and types of installation so its difficult to know if your price is fair or not. I paid about £650 two and a half years ago for Airride. I see that Outdoorbits sells the Airride kit for £525 (before any discount) and I guess that fitting costs are around £125.


----------



## Mike48

£525 for Airrides fitted - took 40 minutes. They fit at most major motorhome shows and at their premises in Poole. Link here:

http://www.airide.co.uk/home.php


----------



## trevorf

Price depends on the following:


Is it on a Fiat, Ford, Mercedes, Renault or Alko chassis?

Dunlop are more expensive than Firestone (Better quality galvanised brackets as opposed to painted steel.)

Are you having a compressor or just a valve inflation point.?



Trevor


----------



## aldra

Its a Fiat Ducato

Ill check the other details when A gets back from walking the hound

Aldra


----------



## trevorf

Prices for Dunlop kit Ducato X250 2006- from Marcle leisure


Air bags, brackets, and hoses £354.38

Inflation point with gauge £ 67.82

Compressor kit (instead of inflation point) £325

Fitting would be around £100 for the basic kit, a little more for the compressor.




Trevor


----------



## aldra

Thanks Trevor

Compressor kit so £800 is a fair price

Its VB Airsuspension

Aldra


----------



## nukeadmin

> About to have this fitted at the back to increase the payload


hmmmm not sure this statement is 100% correct, it will definitely improve the look and feel of the van when loaded up and hence last chance of attracting the beady eyes of the law but I am not sure it actually has any bearing as such on the payload limit of the van


----------



## Mrplodd

Nuke is correct in what he says.

The ONLY way to get your available payload is to have the vehicle re-plated to a higher max weight. You will then get a new "plate" to affix to your vehicle to show the upgraded groos and axles weights.

The experts are SV Tech who will be able to offer you exactly the advice you require.

For some MH's its simply a paper exercise, for others a bit more work is required. A common requirement is to have the rear suspension beefed up. Air-ride being one such means, in order that the max weight allowable on the rear axle can be increased. 

HOWEVER other factors such as the brakes and max load rating of tyres that can be fitted to the vehicle also can have an effect.

As you can see its a very complex area. I would strongly advise you to speak with SV Tech (who are VERY knowledgable and helpful) and get their advice BEFORE lashing out on something you might not need.


----------



## aldra

We are doing it through SVTec

Increase to 3850, at present it is 3700, if more required we are informed we need to change the tyres

Aldra


----------



## dpsuk999

I'm thinking about getting air suspension fitted to my Burstner,it's on an Al-Ko AMC chassis and been quoted £1300 for the Dunlop system with air compressor, fully fitted which from what I've read seems a bit on the steep side, quote is from Armitage Towbars in Ferrybridge, anyone used them before? Only reason for choosing them is I'm also looking at getting a towbar fitted and a-frame for my smart car....any info much appreciated


----------



## peribro

Have a read of this thread if you want some views about Armitages.


----------



## Mrplodd

Dpsuk999

Is there any particular reason you feel the need to go for such an elaborate and expensive system??

Just for info I have Air-ride fitted to my MH and very good it is. It stops the rear end swaying as mine is on a Merc Sprinter base with a narrow rear track in comparison to an Alko chassis. It was also fitted (by the previous owner) to get a bit more rear axle payload.

However mine is fitted with a pressure gauge next to the fill point and once inflated to about 2.5 bar it remains there for months at a time without significant loss of pressure.

On the odd occasion I have felt the need to pump it up I have simply connected a small bike pump (Yes I DO mean a standard small capacity bike pump is up to the job) to the valve. 6-10 pumps has been the most I have ever had to make to replenish the system!!

My point is that I can, from practical experience, see absolutely no point at all in having an expensive compressor fitted to do the job that a small five pound bike pump will do with just a few pumps!! The air bags are pretty small in volume so take minimal amounts of air to inflate them.

Its your money of course but I just thought I would share my experience with you.

If you are planning on using an "A" frame no additional weight is imposed upon the towing vehicle so there is no need to increase the load capacity of the rear axle thereby you could save yourself a fair few quid if you wanted !!

(Edit)
Just read the post that the above link goes to. That tale of disaster, and awful after incident behaviour of the supplier would lead me to say the following

"Oh look you can see the bruises from somebody ELSE'S bargepole"!!!

Wouldnt touch 'em (personal opinion of course :wink


----------



## pneumatician

I have fitted Air assist to two of my vans the Peugeot worked out at just over £300 and the current Mercedes was slightly more expensive.
It is a fairly straightforward DIY job on most vans taking approx two hours. I prefered the Dunlop system as in my opinion the pneumatics are better. (personal choice).

Air assist does not increase load carrying capacity. It merely improves handling and stability.

Personally I did not like the idea of separate systems to each wheel but have just one supply hose connected to both wheels.

My reasoning being:- Imagine going into a left hand bend at speed and a cylinder fails. Van would then become very unstable and difficult to control however with the wheels (cylinders) coupled the rear end would hopefully settle on an even keel.

I have also read on here advice from people who IMHO over inflate the Air assist. Too much pressure and the rear end will become skittish and the van will start to bounce. With the motorbike in the back I usually inflate to a 30psi Max. 

Steve


----------



## jonegood

I fitted airide on my previous Fiat chassied arto, took about 1 hour, jack up the body remove the bump stops, bolt the cushions in and route they pipes.

. When I asked SV Tech to uprate they said I could go to 4100 because I had them or 3850 without.

They are very easy to fit to the fiat chassis but a different more expensive solution is required for the ALKO trailing arm type chassis. This is probably accounts for some of the price differences.

I agree that the compressor is superfluous. Its very easy to reset them manually. I found about 45psi to be right for my needs.

The benfits we found were much improved stability in cross winds/passing lorries etc and some lean correction. They didnt make the ride any smoother.

Jon


----------



## Oscarmax

jonegood said:


> I fitted airide on my previous Fiat chassied arto, took about 1 hour, jack up the body remove the bump stops, bolt the cushions in and route they pipes.
> 
> . When I asked SV Tech to uprate they said I could go to 4100 because I had them or 3850 without.
> 
> They are very easy to fit to the fiat chassis but a different more expensive solution is required for the ALKO trailing arm type chassis. This is probably accounts for some of the price differences.
> 
> I agree that the compressor is superfluous. Its very easy to reset them manually. I found about 45psi to be right for my needs.
> 
> The benfits we found were much improved stability in cross winds/passing lorries etc and some lean correction. They didnt make the ride any smoother.
> 
> Jon


Thats intresting I am running at 50 psi


----------



## MrGaz

My van was fitted with Continental Vanco Camper tyres on 15 inch rims with a load rating of (109) which is equal to 1030kg per tyre therefore maximum rear axle weight limit was 2060kg (plated at 2000kg) 
As your van has rear garage with long overhang if you need more weight in the back I would bite the bullet and change your tyres to something like the Michelin Agilis Camping who do a load rating of (112) on the 15 inch rims which is equal to 1120kg per tyre therefore rear axle weight can go to 2240kg with SVTech…
I have done this because a GVW increase was no good at all without fitting rear air ride and the heavier load rated tyres to allow the extra 240kg on the rear axle…hope this helps

Plate details below:

Original	- New SVTech

GVW - 3500kg	-	3850kg
Front axle - 1850kg	-	1850kg	
Rear axle - 2000kg	-	2240kg
GTW - 4620kg	-	4970kg

I used AS Air Suspension to fit a compressor system which is currently £649 plus fitting for the Ducato and I have been very pleased with it….

http://www.as-airsuspension.co.uk/index.html

PS: I sold the Vanco Camper tyres on here which helped to offset the cost to change..


----------



## carprus

50 psi for me also as advised by Marcle leisure who supplied the Dunlop set, these were fitted by a mechanic friend in 40 minutes for £40


----------



## Sprinta

Airrides fitted to my 2003 ducato have transformed the handling, noisy ride and the appearance of the rear of the vehicle by getting rid of the arse-end sitting on the spring assisters (bump stops).

I don't have a compressor as, already stated above, it only needs a few squirts with a pump to get the pressure up. 

i also keep the pressure at about 50psi


----------

